# Solved: Windows 8.1 Stuck in Boot Loop - INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE



## Hoogs

Specs:

Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor

ASRock Z77 Pro4 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard

Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

Kingston SSDNow V300 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

XFX Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card

Whenever I try to boot up my computer, it gets stuck in a repair loop with a BSOD and the error "INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE." This problem started after I connected my DSLR camera to transfer some photos. It said it was installing the device, but when it was finished my computer wouldn't detect the camera, so I rebooted to see if that would help. That's when the problem started. I'm not sure if that has anything to do with what's causing this, but it's the only thing I can think of. I have connected this camera successfully in the past, for what it's worth.

I've tried all the command prompt commands that are recommended here, including:

bootrec /fixmbr
bootrec /fixboot
bootrec /scanos
bootrec /rebuildbcd

and:

bcdedit /set {default} device partition=c:
bcdedit /set {default} osdevice partition=c:
bcdedit /set {bootmgr} device partition=c:

One thing that's strange about these last three commands: Under "Windows Boot Loader," both "device" and "osdevice" say "partition=E:" and when I use those first two commands to change them to the C: drive (which I assume is what they're supposed to be, since that's where my OS is), it works. However, this doesn't solve the problem, and when I go back into the Command Prompt after the computer reboots again, the changes are reverted back to the E: drive.

System restore also doesn't work, and I'm at a complete loss. My next step is to start fresh, but I really want to avoid that, so I thought I'd come here first. Any ideas?


----------



## Macboatmaster

If as I suspect windows 8.1 is installed on UEFI firmware on a GPT partitioned drive then bootrec /fixmbr will not get you anywhere as there is no MBR master boot record
It is or should be booting from a FAT partition titled EFI 
The recovery environment changes the partition letter

I am going offline until about 2300 UK time
run a chkdsk /f on the partition letter allocated to the OS

to establish that run the cmd at the X:\ prompt
*bcdedit | find "osdevice"*

then change to the partition indicated and run the chkdsk

Also try booting with all USB devices other than mouse/keyboard disconnected that can sometimes break the repair loop

Please see this for further guidance until I return
*http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/windows-8-recovery-environment-command-prompt/*


----------



## Hoogs

Ok, I ran:

*bcdedit | find "osdevice"*

and it says "partition=E:"

So should I run this now?

*bcdedit /set {bootmgr} device partition=E:*


----------



## Hoogs

Ah, I think I know what you mean. I switched the working drive from X: to E: (where my OS is located), then ran:

*chkdsk*, which returned this.

Next I ran:

*chkdsk /f*, which returned this.

I'm not sure how to proceed from here.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Sorry I did not make it back at 2300 I was out returned later than expected
Key N
then you should get do you want to run on reboot
then key Y
and do so


See then after it has run if there is any change in booting
if not return to cmd prompt and type


bcdedit


please post the report of that cmd


----------



## Hoogs

That's fine. Thanks for helping me out.

There was no change on reboot after following your first steps.

*bcdedit* returns this.


----------



## Macboatmaster

On the chkdsk after keying N
did you get the response I indicated please


----------



## Hoogs

Yes, it asked if I wanted to run it on reboot and I hit Y.


----------



## Macboatmaster

To save you waiting as I am outside doing a job on one of the cars, and just came back in to check how you were doing
1. If you did get that response and chkdsk/ f did run
try these in the order shown

1. If you are content trying it disconnect the Caviar Blue HD it may just be that the system is trying to boot from that device and try again - leave that drive disconnected

2. If on the post screen you get press F usually F12 for boot options see if the boot device Windows Boot Manager is shown and if so key that

3. If you do not have the post screen with the boot options proceed to 4

4. GO back to cmd prompt and follow this 
type at the X: prompt - not the E prompt
*diskpart*
when that runs having disconnected the Caviar blue it should return only disk 0 as your hard drive
select disk 0
list volume 
note the number of the volume that has no drive letter assigned and has FAT32 listed as file system that is the EFI partition I mentioned earlier
select volume <the number of FAT32 volume with no drive letter>
assign letter=Z: (gives drive letter Z: to EFI partition)

that is assign as shown on here
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/library/cc757491(v=ws.10).aspx

type* exit* that closes diskpart then type each cmd in turn and press enter

cd /d Z:\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\ (changes current folder in Command Prompt window)

attrib Z:\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\BCD -h -r -s (removes hidden, read-only and system attributes from _BCD_ folder)

ren Z:\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\BCD BCD.old (renames _BCD_ folder to _BCD.old_)

bootrec /rebuildbcd (retries the rebuild)

you should then get a response add installation
Now, in the _Add installation to boot list_ line, type A and press Enter. The new BCD is ready, close Command Prompt and restart your computer.

PLEASE NOTE -there are no guarantees that it will work and no guarantee that all will be OK even if it does not. 
However without the advantages of a recovery drive and image or the windows 8.1 DVD to use for the repair function from the DVD you do not have a lot of choice


----------



## Hoogs

I actually do have my original Windows 8 installation disc, if that changes anything. I tried the repair option on it, which didn't work.


----------



## Macboatmaster

OK if you have already tried it - proceed as suggested *but bear in mind that you cannot repair a windows 8.1 with a windows 8 installation disc so if that is the situation that could be why the repair did not work

*
see this for further info
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/26095-repair-install-windows-8-a.html

quote from above


> •If you have Windows 8.1 installed, then you must use a Windows 8.1 DVD/USB.


so if you wish to try that route create your media from here
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media

choose your windows 8.1 on the create media button
eg the bit and the edition


----------



## Macboatmaster

hoogs 


If you have not got as far as the configuration on my post 9
I have another suggestion to try first please post


----------



## Hoogs

I have not gotten to post 9 yet (just woke up). What's your suggestion?


----------



## Macboatmaster

Was the DSLR usb connection


----------



## Hoogs

Yes, mini USB.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Try this

cmd prompt
from X:\ prompt

*bcdboot E:\Windows*


----------



## Hoogs

Ok, that didn't fix it, but it did give me a new error screen after rebooting. Not sure which option to choose now.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I would then go back to my post with the full bcd cmds and run those
if that does not work
create the install media from the Microsoft link
boot from that and run the repair on the 8.1 using the refresh windows 
that should leave your personal data and programs intact

If you wish to secure those first
from cmd prompt type

notepad

to enable you to gain access to the computer see my post 11 on this link
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1135130-dirty-drive-endless-recovery-loop.html


----------



## Hoogs

First, I removed my Caviar Blue HD and rebooted, and that didn't fix it.

Next, I tried to boot into Windows Boot Manager, which didn't appear.

Then I realized that the new error screen is the only one that shows up now, meaning I'm unable to navigate to the command prompt how I used to (through this screen). So instead, I booted into the Windows 8 installation disc and used the repair option to get to a command prompt. I'm not sure if this method is adequate for your procedure in post 9, because I got some unexpected results. After entering *diskpart* at the X: prompt, this showed up. Nothing is displayed about disk 0 or how to select it, so I'm not sure where to go from here.

Thanks again for all your help. I was able to get into Notepad and browse to see my files, so if all else fails I can always back those up and start fresh.


----------



## Macboatmaster

That is correct for the diskpart
it is now waiting for you to enter the next cmd


list disk


Please accept my apologies realise now that I missed 
list disk
from post 9
I should not have made that mistake of course but hopefully you can understand that when you are typing a post it is not difficult to miss one cmd


----------



## Macboatmaster

What you may have missed is my post that advised you that you cannot repair install windows 8.1 from a windows 8 dvd

if you make the windows 8.1 dvd I have sent you the link for
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media

you can then hopefully, if the cmds at diskpart fail - boot from that dvd and refresh as on the link I sent you.

http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/2293-refresh-windows-8-a.html


----------



## Macboatmaster

I am in UK and it is time to press the big switch
Because you are great to work with and have expressed appreciation 
I will wait 15 minutes in case you have any questions


----------



## Hoogs

Of course, no apology required 

Just one more thing: I entered *list disk*, *select disk 0*, and *list volume*, but I'm not seeing a volume with no drive letter or FAT32. Here is what came up.


----------



## Macboatmaster

It has me fooled at the moment
I cannot show you what I expected using mine, as I have a self build triple boot 8.1, 7 and XP but not on UEFI firmware

Sorry but could you proceed to make the windows 8.1
installation media from the Microsoft link I sent you -* POST 21 to save you going back to the earlier post*
presuming you have another computer
select your windows 8.1 pro and the bit - presumably 64 bit
make the dvd and I will try and research the way forward from that diskpart response

Goodnight I will be back about 1200 hrs if weather is adverse or about 1800 if not raining as I have work to do if fine

Cheers


----------



## Macboatmaster

Please post me another response from


bcdedit 


run at the X:\Sources>


----------



## Hoogs

Here you go.

I've also created a USB drive with the Windows 8.1 install.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Try this please

*bcdboot D:\Windows*


I think I was wrong before on the cmd using E
That is why it cannot now find the bcd 


please see if after that cmd and a reboot, you can then access the bcd store on bcdedit
if so post back please


If not please boot from the windows 8.1 usb - select language preferences
click repair your computer
troubleshoot
advanced options
automatic repair


If that does not work
one screen back on troubleshoot is refresh



PLEASE do not forget to back up data in case it fails


----------



## Hoogs

After entering *bcdboot D:\Windows* it says "Failure when attempting to copy boot files." I tried this in both X:\Sources and E:\ with the same result.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Sorry for delay just come back in house
try this
*bootrec /rebuildbcd*

it should report scanning for windows installations

If that does not work boot it with the windows 8.1 USB and proceed as per post 27


----------



## Hoogs

Alright, I'm about to boot from the USB but I'm not sure which option to pick here.


----------



## Macboatmaster

from what I have seen up to now UEFI Sandisk
I presume that your usb flash pen is SANDISK


what was the response to bootrec /rebuildbcd


----------



## Hoogs

This was the response.


----------



## Macboatmaster

As it reports the requested system device cant be found please go forward with the usb boot and see how we go from there


----------



## Hoogs

I tried refreshing and got "There was a problem refreshing your PC. No changes were made." I assume my next step is to try the Reset option?


----------



## Macboatmaster

After all the time we have spent I do not think we should go there just yet

If the USB pen with the windows 8.1 install media is connected USB 3.0 on your I/O plate connect it USB 2.0
6 x Ready-to-Use USB 2.0 Ports
- 2 x Ready-to-Use USB 3.0 Ports- these are normally blue colour

Go from the DVD repair your computer to advanced options cmd prompt

type this please - you do not have to type diskpart first

*echo list volume | diskpart*

and after running that you will see that the cmd prompt has returned to the X: prompt so it has automatically exited diskpart

*If it shows as before C for system reserved NTFS file system and D - no label but the size for windows and NTFS then* type

*bcdboot D:\windows /s*
*
*
that all being well should copy the boot files to the system reserved partition


depending on the response and check please if when now booting without the USB pen connected we have any change


----------



## Hoogs

Ok, I switched the USB drive to a 2.0 port and entered *echo list volume | diskpart*, which returned this. I then ran *bcdboot E:\windows /s* (since the E drive was the one with no label and NTFS), which returned this. It doesn't seem to have done anything except give a list of suggested commands, and I tried it again with the D drive, which returned the same result. After this, I rebooted with the USB drive disconnected and received the usual error.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I have to admit it has me fooled and the problem is that I am suspicious that a reset will not work either
I have a feeling that you are going with a clean install

As a last attempt before you try the reset try this

* cd /d C:\Boot\* (if this command fails, your PC is probably in UEFI boot mode)

*attrib C:\Boot\BCD -h -r -s* (removes hidden, read-only and system attributes from _BCD_ folder)

*ren C:\Boot\BCD BCD.old* (renames _BCD_ folder to _BCD.old_)

*bootrec /rebuildbcd* (retries the rebuild)

Please note that even if it does not work, the situation cannot be worse than now


----------



## Hoogs

This was the result. It did not fix the issue, however, it is now back to displaying the original error screen seen here (the one that allows me to get to Command Prompt without booting to the USB drive).

I will now try the reset if you still suggest that as the next step.


----------



## Macboatmaster

NO do not try that now we are back at the original screen
when you go advanced options
what do you have available please


----------



## Hoogs

This is under advanced options, from which I can navigate here, then here.

Also something of note: I went into Notepad and found the Log file after trying a Startup Repair and saw this. Which makes me think the camera installing a new driver may indeed have caused this. I have no idea though.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Hoogs


I have to go I am up at 0500
Sorry about that but, it really is necessary to press big switch
go startup settings and boot Safe Mode


There is just a chance that this driver that is causing the problem may not be loaded in safe mode


If that does not work, now we are back as when we started, I think it would be foolish to try the reset


Part of the problem could have been the connection to the usb 3 I have read reports of it preventing cmds using the recovery environment


Although I must admit that it MAY have ben my fault issuing a wrong cmd


I will not be back until LATE - could be gone 2200


I do not think we should rush this after the hours both of us have spent


Do not forget to take out the usb pen with the 8.1 on when you boot safe mode


Do you agree you should spend time securing your personal data just in case all this fails and we have to go for a clean install


----------



## Hoogs

I tried Safe Mode and nothing has changed (with USB removed).

I have backed up my data from the SSD to an external drive using the Notepad method. So I should be fine if we need to do the clean install. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Before we try the refresh or the reset or indeed the clean install
There are three remaining aspects to check

1. As those last set of commands worked to return to how you were when we started, I have come to the conclusion that Windows is not installed UEFI mode with GPT partitioning on this computer
If it was UEFI and GPT there would be that FAT partition on diskpart that I mentioned

UEFI can read NTFS but it cannot boot from NTFS it must boot from FAT
You can if you wish see this for confirmation
http://windowsitpro.com/windows-8/q...e-install-windows-uefi-machine-i-built-myself

2. In view of this I was wrong in thinking that with Windows 8 and that motherboard it would have been installed UEFI, it appears that it was not. 
Therefore if the firmware on that motherboard has now been set UEFI and I am correct in saying, that because the last set of commands worked, Windows is not installed UEFI, then that could be the reason we have - 
UNMOUNTABLE BOOT VOLUME
IN THIS REGARD PLEASE SEE ITEM 6 on that link above


3. When the computer first posts do you have the press F? usually F12 for boot options if so what is the choice - if one of the options is the hard drive, as there is now only the one then click that

4. Also on that post screen check if press F? usually F2 or could be delete for setup - that is BIOS, and check that the hard drive is the boot device

5.UNMOUNTABLE BOOT VOLUME can also be caused by 
*Unmountable boot volume error* (Blue Screen of Death) while starting Windows.

A> Multiple hard drives (including external USB drives!), and windows is trying to load from the wrong one. The remedy is to power it off and remove its power cord. Then disconnect drive cables from all hard disks other than the one where Windows is installed. Plug the power cord back in and see if this helps Windows to boot properly.
HOWEVER we have covered this aspect - have we not

B. Incorrect setting on drive controller - enter SETUP - BIOS and set your disk controller mode (aka SATA mode, RAID mode) to _Standard_ (aka Standard IDE or SATA, Legacy) instead of _AHCI_ or _RAID_ (take note of the original setting first!). If this one fails, try other options until Windows starts properly.

C. DEFECTIVE RAM so verify that memory modules are working correctly. If errors are detected, reseat memory modules and re-run the check. If the tests fail repeatedly, replace or remove faulty module(s).
*I DOUBT this is the cause, but if you wish we could run a Memtest from a CD*

D. Verify that hard drive/SSD SATA or IDE cables are seated properly. Unplug the cables and reseat them properly.
*I also doubt this one, as it is usually of course the result of case cleaning or other component jobs when cables are disturbed. Especially common with the non-clip sata cables*

E. The other common solution to the Unmountable Boot volume is to run the automatic recovery - we have done of course and a chkdsk - we have done.
HOWEVER I think to be safe we should run one on C: drive. The system reserved partition.

In summary I know this is a lot to check but I am sure it is worth doing rather than proceeding straight to refresh/reset or even a clean install

Finally the previous attempts at automatic repair, refresh etc would fail IF Firmware is now set UEFI and windows is installed MBR - the converse is also true.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I have another early start about 0600
I do not expect to be back home until about 2100
So I may not be around until late
Things are back to normal on Thursday

If you have to go with clean install you may need further help as it is likely that windows 8.1 will not accept your windows 8 key
If windows 8 was pre-installed on the computer - OEM eg a branded Dell Toshiba etc, then the key is embedded in the UEFI firmware and the 8.1 being a free update from 8, will accept that embedded key and of course on that manner of computer the owner does not have the key

For some reason I believe although I have never tried it, that with you being required to put in the key, it does not work
However rather than reinstall 8 and then all the updates and then 8.1, there is a way round the problem.

When and if we get to that stage I will post as soon as I can.

I will check if you have posted before I retire for the night and ASAP when I return home tomorrow night.

*Good luck with it*


----------



## Hoogs

2. This is the screen that comes up when starting my computer. It appears that it does indeed say UEFI, rather than BIOS.

3. I hit F11 and chose my SSD. No change.

4. Next I hit F2 to enter the UEFI --> Boot --> hard drive was selected as boot device.

5.B. UEFI --> Advanced --> Storage Configuration --> SATA Mode Selection. Tried both IDE and RAID. No change.

C. RAM is being detected in UEFI.

D. Disconnected/reconnected SSD cables. No change.

E. Ran *chkdsk /f* on C: drive and followed your instructions from earlier. No change.

Sorry if I forgot to check something or am misunderstanding something - I'm afraid I'm in over my head with a lot of this terminology.


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. I am sorry I am late replying.
I had a long hard day from 0600 to 2100
Then a meal and I was too tired to make any meaningful response

2. In regard to the general aspect of the UEFI - on your motherboard you will always see that UEFI - Unified Extensible Firmware Interface, this is so whether the system is installed in traditional BIOS mode on an MBR formatted disc or in UEFI mode on a GPT - format which is GUID Globally Unique Identifier Partition Table

3. However as I have said if the system was installed UEFI on a GPT disc you would have in addition to the windows partition and the system reserved partition - the FAT formatted partition from which windows loads.

4. You would not see this in the OS on Computer (My Computer), but we should have done in diskpart
ADDITIONALLY if the system was installed UEFI then the boot options should include NOT only the hard drive (The Kingston SSD) but an option titled Windows Boot Manager - which is the EFI FAT partition.
(Do not confuse this boot option with the Boot Manager shown on the bcdedit)

5. Here is another link to explain what I mean
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-GB/library/dn336950.aspx

and as you can see - from the link diskpart reveals what you DO NOT HAVE

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {bootmgr}
device partition=\Device\HarddiskVolume1
path  \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi
description Windows Boot Manager

and
DISKPART> select disk 0
DISKPART> list volume

Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
---------- --- ------ ----- ---------- ------- --------- ------
Volume 0 D NTFS Partition 103 GB Healthy
Volume 1 C NTFS Partition 49 GB Healthy Boot
 Volume 2 S FAT32 Partition 200 MB Healthy System

Usually that FAT partition does not have a letter assigned to it.

6. If you then look further down the link you will see that a bcdedit should return this

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {9f25ee7a-e7b7-11db-94b5-f7e662935912}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winload.efi
description Microsoft Windows Server 8 (yours would of course be Windows 8.1)
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \Windows

YOUR bcdedit had no mention of EFI the path was Bootmgr
http://i.imgur.com/w2KzGJw.jpg

7. I DO fully appreciate that all of the foregoing gets you NO further to resolving the problem, but I felt that after all the work you have done I should give you as full explanation as possible.

8. *YOUR motherboard*
Having read the full manual for the board and done some research I agree that there is no setting for 
CSM - Compatiblity Support Mode or LEGACY - traditional BIOS (Even if there was you would still see the UEFI type user interface)

It appears to me that this catered for on your motherboard by the boot device, so going back to the boot options on your motherboard - and in respect of loading windows - the boot option WERE the system to be installed UEFI would not be the hard drive but the FAT partition titled windows boot manager.

As it is catered for on the USB boot image you sent me where you had Sandisk UEFI and Sandisk USB
Here
http://i.imgur.com/5Mp3QIG.jpg

9. *SUMMARY*
Either Windows 8 and then the 8.1 update was installed UEFI and the problem has corrupted the files and therefore that is why there is NO FAT partition shown on diskpart and why bcdedit does not return the path to the EFI - boot

OR
It was installed from a traditional non UEFI load and that is why they are NOT shown and the Camera connection and problem as caused some other corruption.

10. I suggest the following
A. I apologise for asking but we have done so much work and it is easy to overlook something
WHEN you changed the mode of the disk controller from AHCI to SATA in the setup
YOU did SAVE and exit I presume
As of course if you failed to SAVE it simply went back to AHCI

B. BOOT NOT from the UEFI Sandisk but from the USB Sandisk and then see if REFRESH will work
If it will not even get as far as that option it does appear that Windows is in UEFI GPT and the problem is as mentioned that the camera install has corrupted that FAT partition.

11, If that is the case and a RESET will not work either, then option 3 on here is your ONLY way forward without going for a clean install
http://www.eightforums.com/general-support/52515-windows-8-cant-start-due-missing-efi-partition.html

if you decide to try OPTION 3 before taking the plunge then I will guide you through it if you need me to.

12. *If you are going for a clean install I would install it from UEFI Sandisk*

Once again my apologies for the delay


----------



## Hoogs

Alright, after retrying the SATA selections and making sure they were saved, and after retrying a Refresh, I went ahead with a Reset, which worked. I then did a reboot after Windows was set up to make sure everything was working, with my HDD and optical drive connected, and it seems to be back to normal. Now I'm afraid to plug in that camera again, ha.

Thank you for taking the time to explain everything so thoroughly in your last post. I really can't thank you enough for all the time you've put into helping me try to resolve this. And I'm sure this thread we've created will help people in the future with the same issue. I'll try to hang out on these forums more often and see if I can't pay it forward with all the things I've learned from this experience.

Cheers.


----------



## Macboatmaster

OK cheers
I am sorry I could not work out for you what the problem was exactly
To save the same problem occurring again with having to reset I strongly recommend the creation of the recovery drive on usb and a system image on an external

See this
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/create-usb-recovery-drive

and this for image
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/what-happened-to-backup-restore

so the image can be accessed with the hard drive attached either from the lock screen power button reset or if you cannot get to windows from the recovery drive - with the hard drive still attached and of course your personal data can be kept up to date with file history to the external and then when the image is restored the file history brings you r personal data back up to date.

Please mark the topic solved by clicking the mark solved button on your post

Good to have worked with you


----------

